# The Houston Region Tour



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...

Attend the shows...

Your points will be added up at each event and scores for each Tour Champion Class will be posted after each event...

Championship Awards will be presented at the Tour Finale in these classes!!

Overall Tour Champion

CLub Champions

Bike Champion

Hop Champion

Full Custom Champion

Semi Custom Champion

Mild Champion

Street Champion

1st Stop....


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is the line up we have so far...few more still in the works...

All events will be full point events unless otherwise noted...

True Eminence 5th Annual Car Show March 14th @ Armadillo Marketplace Houston TX

Victoria 3rd Annual Custom Car Show April 18th @ Victoria Communtiy Center Victoria TX

Aero's and Auto's Annual Car Show May 8th @ Ellington Field**bonus points**

Latin Kustoms Car Show May [email protected] Pasadena Indoor Flea Market Pasadena TX

Pneumatix Custom Car show-TBA

Krazy Toyz Car Show August [email protected] HCC Campus(TBA) Houston TX

Houston Region Tour Finale- (TBA) likely Sep/Oct

We are looking forward to a great year, thanks to you all for your support!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 25 2010, 08:54 AM~16721040
> *The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...
> 
> Attend the shows...
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Most definitley


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

T T T


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 27 2010, 12:26 AM~16739795
> *Most definitley
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 AM~16721040
> *The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...
> 
> Attend the shows...
> ...



TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 25 2010, 08:54 AM~16721040
> *The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...
> 
> Attend the shows...
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 25 2010, 08:54 AM~16721040
> *The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...
> 
> Attend the shows...
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

To
the
Top


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 25 2010, 08:54 AM~16721040
> *The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...
> 
> Attend the shows...
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a few days till the first show...Almost ready... :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 26 2010, 08:28 PM~16736957
> *Here is the line up we have so far...few more still in the works...
> 
> All events will be full point events unless otherwise noted...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 25 2010, 09:54 AM~16721040
> *The Houston Region Tour are shows in the Houston and surrounding areas...
> 
> Attend the shows...
> ...



*what are the hop rules/categories*


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

For the Tour there will be only one overall Hop Champion...to be awarded at the Tour Finale.



HOP CHAMPIONSHIP POINTS SYSTEM

General 
Description	

Hoppers will accumulate points by showing at Houston 
Region Tour events, based on the following rules.

Hop Points	Hoppers will receive one-hundred (100) points for entering (they must actually hop) any event + one (1) point for every inch hopped at the event. (points will only be awarded for what the hop sticks are able to measure...if the hop sticks measure up to 70 inches, a maximum of 70 points will be awarded for that portion of the points...even if the hopper cleared the measuring sticks)



Competing to Win	
Exhibitor must be competing at the tour championship show in order to win. If the point’s leader is not competing, the next highest finisher will be awarded the championship.

Now each show will have it own set of hop classes depending on the promoter. For example the True Eminence show will have Radical, 2 pump, single pump classes.

For more details on hop rules please visit www.wegoweb.org for the rule book.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

pics of the first show anyone


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 14 2010, 09:00 PM~16889751
> *pics  of  the  first  show  anyone
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

looks like a nice turn out.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

See yall in Victoria


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 14 2010, 07:36 PM~16890067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 14 2010, 11:44 PM~16892917
> *See yall in Victoria
> 
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We would like to thank everyone for all your support! We had a great time and couldn't have ask for a better turn out!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it posible to get a score sheet?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 20 2010, 12:53 AM~16943000
> *Is it posible to get a score sheet?
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

www.houstonregiontour.com has pictures from the True Eminence Car show!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 21 2010, 09:07 PM~16956850
> *www.houstonregiontour.com
> has pictures from the True Eminence Car show!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 22 2010, 09:30 AM~16960054
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 23 2010, 09:07 PM~16978791
> *:wave:
> *


Hey bro I missed you in Dallas I never made it out the hotel you going to Victoria?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 23 2010, 09:58 PM~16981593
> *Hey bro I missed you in Dallas I never made it out the hotel  you going to Victoria?
> *


yea i heard... yea ima see if its possible for me to head south


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 23 2010, 10:58 PM~16981593
> *Hey bro I missed you in Dallas I never made it out the hotel  you going to Victoria?
> *



:angry: you should have joined the snow fight... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 PM~16981987
> *:angry: you should have joined the snow fight... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 24 2010, 12:24 AM~16981987
> *:angry: you should have joined the snow fight... :biggrin:
> *


Man I was too busy trying to call in, man I hate the cold!! Then Teresa said she would push me around to judge in a wheelchair if she had too!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 24 2010, 09:13 AM~16984019
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

little late but what the fuck, few pics of True Eminence show...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Few more...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good pics


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 24 2010, 05:08 PM~16988378
> *little late but what the fuck, few pics of True Eminence show...
> 
> 
> ...


Never too late for some clean rides!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2010, 05:35 PM~16988688
> *good  pics
> *


thank you homie!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2010, 03:35 PM~16988688
> *good  pics
> *


x100


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Disturbed always on FB...lol :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 25 2010, 07:31 AM~16995510
> *
> 
> Disturbed always on FB...lol :biggrin:
> *


Allways :biggrin: .....Wait so I'm I... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 06:25 PM~17010598
> *  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mrchavez, mrouija, Taste of True

:uh: :uh: :uh: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

The 4x6 photo will be with a military aircraft!! Free with entry


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 3 2010, 04:37 PM~17086935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love It Mane!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17088516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

10 more days


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

6 more days... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 01:13 PM~17168776
> *
> *


You able to make it to this one?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17173332
> *You able to make it to this one?
> *


we have contract to display the rides here in waco for a festival for a community college...plus my ride getting redone..


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 31 2010, 09:22 PM~17061687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 12 2010, 10:46 PM~17174345
> *we  have  contract  to  display  the  rides here  in waco  for  a  festival  for  a  community college...plus my  ride  getting  redone..
> *


Cool guess I'll see you at
the picnic!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17173512
> *WILL BE THERE
> *


Certified! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin: 4 days til Victoria!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

See you at ellington field


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 18 2010, 08:23 PM~17231933
> *See you at ellington field
> *


x83


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 19 2010, 09:32 AM~17235248
> *x83
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## chill (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 23 2010, 07:35 AM~17279152
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

See you in pasadena


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: WASSUPP BIG 'ECTOR' LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Next stop on the tour....


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 11 2010, 07:03 AM~17452145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Bet you thought this was going to be the standings? LOL I'll post them up in a minute...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 2 2010, 03:10 PM~17675920
> *Bet you thought this was going to be the standings? LOL I'll post them up in a minute...
> *


I have to say it is getting real close at the top....After only 6 entries at the 1st stop Latin Kustoms has made there way to within just a few points of Certified for the Club Championship...

There is also a new Tour leader in points...Big Head of Rollerz Only. Thanks to every one for all the support and see you at the next stop...Krazy Toyz 8/8/2010 


Tour Standings


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 2 2010, 01:24 PM~17676061
> *I have to say it is getting real close at the top....After only 6 entries at the 1st stop Latin Kustoms has made there way to within just a few points of Certified for the Club Championship...
> 
> There is also a new Tour leader in points...Big Head of Rollerz Only. Thanks to every one for all the support and see you at the next stop...Krazy Toyz 8/8/2010
> ...


 :0 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

What up Pete!!! Thanks for the support homie!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT for The Houston Region Tour


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*ONE OF THE HOUSTON REGION STOPS....LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW 5/2010*
























































































































































































































[/quote]


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Tour break is almost over...Krazy Toyz Car Show 8-8-10 right around the corner!! :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jul 14 2010, 11:52 PM~18050100
> *Tour break is almost over...Krazy Toyz Car Show 8-8-10 right around the corner!! :biggrin:
> *


Well Krazy Toyz Show got cancelled Next event is not till October 24! Unless we pick up another event soon... So until then the break continues!


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 1 2010, 10:32 AM~18198225
> *Well Krazy Toyz Show got cancelled Next event is not till October 24! Unless we pick up another event soon... So until then the break continues!
> *


 :dunno: WHY.... :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

that's a long break


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 4 2010, 10:35 AM~18226533
> *  that's a long break
> *



maybe yall can go to waco :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 4 2010, 03:13 AM~18224130
> *:dunno: WHY.... :dunno:
> *


Break is over...just added to the tour!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 08:24 PM~18316247
> *TTT
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 15 2010, 07:09 PM~18315792
> *Break is over...just added to the tour!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dope. We'll see ya there!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 16 2010, 12:36 AM~18318779
> *Dope. We'll see ya there!
> *


We ready... :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 15 2010, 05:09 PM~18315792
> *Break is over...just added to the tour!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD I LOOKED...U NO I'M DER....


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 2 2010, 01:24 PM~17676061
> *I have to say it is getting real close at the top....After only 6 entries at the 1st stop Latin Kustoms has made there way to within just a few points of Certified for the Club Championship...
> 
> There is also a new Tour leader in points...Big Head of Rollerz Only. Thanks to every one for all the support and see you at the next stop...Krazy Toyz 8/8/2010
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :boink:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 18 2010, 12:49 AM~18339687
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


 TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 18 2010, 01:15 PM~18343222
> *
> *


You going to be in Dallas?


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 17 2010, 09:44 PM~18339637
> *GLAD I LOOKED...U NO I'M DER....
> *


WE'LL SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 16 2010, 07:30 AM~18320724
> *We ready... :biggrin:
> *


APPRECIATE YALL COMING DOWN TO BRYAN TX. WE LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING YOU


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Aug 19 2010, 01:04 PM~18353849
> *WE'LL SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:
> *


ALLLLLRRREEEADDDDDDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Aug 19 2010, 03:06 PM~18353865
> *APPRECIATE YALL COMING DOWN TO BRYAN TX. WE LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING YOU
> *


No problem.. We looking forward to meeting you guys as well! Every time we've been to Bryan we we have had a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## LaCompania BryanTx (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 21 2010, 09:34 AM~18369179
> *ALLLLLRRREEEADDDDDDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank all the car clubs and everyone that plan on attending. look forward to meeting everyone. be safe


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## LaCompania BryanTx (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Aug 28 2010, 05:42 AM~18426707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   count Compania in we'll go and support 100%.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaCompania BryanTx_@Aug 28 2010, 11:07 AM~18427147
> *    count Compania in we'll go and support 100%.
> *


Already!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 29 2010, 02:18 AM~18431688
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Lady!.....
I missed you in Dallas... I returned your call, but I think it was to late ..lol...sorry


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice show....even though it was hot out there.....


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Sep 7 2010, 10:12 AM~18505326
> *<a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/Galleries/ShowCoverage/2010Events/LaCompania/tabid/491/AlbumID/1373-293/Page/0/Default.aspx\' target=\'_blank\'>La Compania Car Show Pics now online at StreetSeen.com</a>
> *


 :biggrin: 

Standings are up on the site Standings


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

cant wait for the Pinic on october 24th :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LaCompania BryanTx_@Aug 24 2010, 07:28 PM~18396508
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank all the car clubs and everyone that plan on attending. look forward to meeting everyone. be safe
> *


Good show man. it was a good turn out


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Sep 8 2010, 10:40 PM~18520405
> *cant wait for the Pinic on october 24th :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir we get to eat some good bbq and chill...Heard there was going to be a contest for best barbque plate!! I put in request to be a judge for that!! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 9 2010, 11:22 PM~18530092
> *Yes Sir we get to eat some good bbq and chill...Heard there was going to be a contest for best barbque plate!! I put in request to be a judge for that!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

LA COMPANIA CAR SHOWhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=email
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=email :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 17 2010, 11:19 AM~18590540
> *:wave:
> *


hey homie who did the patterns and leafing on your ride??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Sep 18 2010, 02:59 PM~18599210
> *hey homie who did the patterns and leafing on your ride??
> *


the kneegro darkness.......... sic did them... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 04:03 PM~18612813
> *the kneegro darkness..........  sic  did  them... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale thanks homie ill give his black ass a call ha ha ha looks good homie


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

was up lowrider boy ready fo rthe 26th??? Hypnotized???


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

i know its not on the region tour but still a good show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Sep 22 2010, 10:03 PM~18637028
> *was up lowrider boy ready fo rthe 26th??? Hypnotized???
> *


ya sabes!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Sep 22 2010, 10:04 PM~18637054
> *i know its not on the region tour but still a good show  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X100 Long as the weather holds up I'll be there too :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 22 2010, 11:28 PM~18638266
> *X100 Long as the weather holds up I'll be there too :biggrin:
> *


that's true you know Houston weather :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Next Stop...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 30 2010, 11:05 PM~18707163
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


what is the next stop for the houston region tour. i heard its a picnic but it counts for points is that true?


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

were still going to support phneumatik but wanted to know if its for points. thanks homie...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18713704
> *were still going to support phneumatik but wanted to know if its for points. thanks homie...
> *


Yes sir..Points will be given for attendance at the Pneumatik Picnic!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

:run: just found out i have to work the day of the picnic. but the rest of the CERTIFIED crew will be there fa show!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Oct 20 2010, 11:24 AM~18860147
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


hey just making sure are they charging to get in the picnic? also is there judging or just a show up kind of deal?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Probably just a picnic to grill n chill
Bonus points maybe


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 23 2010, 09:03 PM~18890403
> *Probably just a picnic to grill n chill
> Bonus points maybe
> *


 that's Cool see you there homie


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 23 2010, 09:03 PM~18890403
> *Probably just a picnic to grill n chill
> Bonus points maybe
> *


Your Hired!! :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

you going to the picnic streetseen?


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 09:51 AM~18892959
> *you going to the picnic streetseen?
> *


Went just to chill. Not to work.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 24 2010, 05:46 PM~18895148
> *Went just to chill. Not to work.
> *


thats cool just got my new issue yesterday in the mail lilly doll looks amazing :biggrin: :biggrin: 
any one know when or where the finaly is going to be?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 06:15 PM~18895348
> *thats cool just got my new issue yesterday in the mail lilly doll looks amazing  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> any one know when or where the finaly is going to be?
> *


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2010, 06:17 PM~18895356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i should have read that first lol thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 06:19 PM~18895367
> *Damn i should have read that first lol thanks homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 24 2010, 06:24 PM~18895400
> *
> *


WAS UP BRO YOU DOWN FOR NOV. 14th?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 06:23 PM~18895396
> *TTMFT!!!!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


:h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 04:23 PM~18895396
> *TTMFT!!!!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2010, 06:27 PM~18895419
> *:h5:
> *


WELL IM LEAVING WORK NOW GOT TO GO LATAZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 04:26 PM~18895412
> *WAS UP BRO YOU DOWN FOR NOV. 14th?
> *


u know it BRO  , AND U????, HHMMMM :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Oct 24 2010, 06:28 PM~18895429
> *WELL IM LEAVING WORK NOW GOT TO GO LATAZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com+Oct 24 2010, 08:40 PM~18896429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Jay!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2010, 11:12 PM~18898184
> *nice pics Jay!
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Oct 25 2010, 12:35 AM~18899326
> *Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>
> 
> 
> ...


Man that cover is nice... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

Houston Region Tour TTT!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

So is the Nov 14th show the finale of the tour?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Nov 2 2010, 01:48 PM~18967742
> *Houston Region Tour TTT!!!
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Nov 2 2010, 01:55 PM~18967792
> *So is the Nov 14th show the finale of the tour?
> *


Looks like we have one last surprise!! Stay tuned... :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 4 2010, 02:00 AM~18981934
> *Looks like we have one last surprise!! Stay tuned... :biggrin:
> *


Finale show for the Houston Region Tour!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 5 2010, 11:26 AM~18993781
> *Finale show for the Houston Region Tour!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CAN'T WAIT


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Nov 8 2010, 01:21 PM~19016163
> *:0 CAN'T WAIT
> *


X2


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm honored we get to be the HRT finale! Thanks guys!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 8 2010, 08:33 PM~19020772
> *I'm honored we get to be the HRT finale!  Thanks guys!
> *


We appreciate that we are able to share the big day with the Los Magnificos family!


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
for sale
81 coupe . whole front suspension chromed, upper a-arms extended
8)8937082


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 8 2010, 10:33 PM~19020772
> *I'm honored we get to be the HRT finale!  Thanks guys!
> *


 :biggrin: thank you! We are lookin forward to it!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Kids Meals excepts more than just cash they also really need Clothes, Canned Food, Blankets, Toys ect.... :biggrin: 

We'll make the best of it regardless of the weather...


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

NEXT STOP... MAGNIFICOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Nov 14 2010, 07:57 PM~19066985
> *NEXT STOP... MAGNIFICOS!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

When can we see the new standings ?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Nov 16 2010, 10:14 AM~19081055
> *When can we see the new standings ?
> *


I'll try to have them up by Thursday or Friday. Lot of OT at work this week..


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 16 2010, 07:33 PM~19086017
> *I'll try to have them up by Thursday or Friday. Lot of OT at work this week..
> *


Koo Thanks man and make that money !!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

this has been a good tour hopefully next year CERTIFIED can have its first show and oh yes hope Housotn region tour will add us to the schedule... much props to all the clubs out there in houston representing kepping Houston on the map.. peace... see ya'll at Magnificos!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Nov 20 2010, 10:39 PM~19120927
> *this has been a good tour hopefully next year CERTIFIED can have its first show and oh yes hope Housotn region tour will add us to the schedule... much props to all the clubs out there in houston representing kepping Houston on the map.. peace... see ya'll at Magnificos!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

TTMFT!!!! One more week!!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Great Tour had fun with it this year lets see how much better it gets next year !!! Big props to everyone doing the tour.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Club Champions- Certified 



Tour Champion- Bighead- Rollerz Only



Full Custom Champion- Fernando – Certified



Semi Custom Champion- Smokey- Kings of the Street



Mild Custom Champion- David- Juiced



Bike Champion- Jonathen- Just Us



Street Custom Champion- John- Juiced
































































[/quote]


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what did raymond vargas with Blvd.Aces have?? I mean what kind of car / truck??


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 11 2010, 01:44 AM~19298887
> *what did raymond vargas with Blvd.Aces have?? I mean what kind of car / truck??
> *


That's a typo! Sorry bout that I'll get it fixed!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Dec 15 2010, 09:09 PM~19337310
> *That's a typo! Sorry bout that I'll get it fixed!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Dec 16 2010, 12:24 PM~19342849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Dec 16 2010, 12:24 PM~19342849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! all those people in the pic are CERTIFIED? Ha Ha Ha (could of used a better pic of the club Memebers just saying) :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Dec 17 2010, 09:43 AM~19350799
> *:biggrin:
> *


or maybe we just have a shit load of members... lol


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Dec 18 2010, 03:38 PM~19361464
> *DAMN!!! all those people in the pic are CERTIFIED? Ha Ha Ha (could of used a better pic of the club Memebers just saying)  :biggrin:
> *


Send me one!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

View attachment 349788

*Save The Date!
**Latin Fantasy c.c. will be hosting their 20th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio benefit car show on December 4, 2011. Location will be announced later.*


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------

